# Some new goodies



## Willa (Oct 12, 2009)

Just for the fun of it, here's what I got during the last month
Either from online sale, drugstore or when I went to France <3

From the drugstore, I got 4 Quo palettes (at Shoppers Drugmart) and with my Optimum card, I got 3 of them for free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








The greens remind me of that Photorealism quad I wanted so bad. Good thing I didnt get it, I'd regret it now, since these colors are soooo nice 











Closer :
















These are my new NYX lipsticks, I got them from Cherryculture's website


















And these, I bought them in France <3


----------



## n_c (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice haul Helene!


----------



## Willa (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you Nancy.com
<3


----------



## feeorin (Oct 12, 2009)

loved the quads! they are really nice


----------



## lushious_lips (Oct 13, 2009)

Wonderful haul, enjoy.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 13, 2009)

.com

Enjoy your fab haul, hun!


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 13, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 13, 2009)

Sweet haul! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Willa (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## ladyJ (Oct 22, 2009)

Great haul! I would loooovvee to see some swatches of the NYX lipsticks!


----------



## Willa (Oct 22, 2009)

I will try to make some swatches, but meanwhile there's a lot of them in the swatch section. That's how I chose these colors


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 22, 2009)

Great haul! I have the brown Quo quad. Don't you love the texture? They're so silky.


----------

